

Enough About HTML5 Video Already - ct
http://www.streamingmedia.com/Articles/Editorial/Featured-Articles/Enough-About-HTML5-Video-Already!-78047.aspx

======
teilo
He may as well say, "Enough of supporting iPhone and iPad users. I'm sick of
it." Good luck with that.

------
rorrr
What's the problem with encoding in two or three different formats? How many
gigabytes of videos are we talking about?

It's not like you have so sit an manually shuffle bits around. Just leave the
encoder running, no need to bill your client for that time.

~~~
sp332
He's a consultant who helps tune encoding parameters for various use cases. So
yeah, multiple scenarios to plan for means multiplying his fee.

